# Newborn baby and tummy bug in the house!



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

I gave birth on Sunday.. on the way to the hospital dh threw up.. I thought it was just sympathy sickness but now my 3 yr old is throwing up.. I am so worried my newborn is going to get sick! DH held her right after birth and everything.. I didn't think it was a bug then! I am breastfeeding, and hoping that will keep her well.. what am I going to do if she starts throwing up? Ack!

Mel


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

dont worry, mama! babies are so much more resilient and strong than we give them credit for. most likely, i bet the baby has been exposed to your antibodies made already being with dh. plus, that colostrum is potent stuff. If baby does throw up, just comfort, clean and nurse--- Easy.
(Hugs)
Laura


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

thanks... my 3 yr old was only sick for half a day, totally fine now.. now just waiting on my 6 and 2 yr old to get it.. praying that was the end of it!

mel


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

Mel~
Laura is right.. I bet baby will be just fine. They are so strong and with nursing it is the best medicine if she does get it. Dont worry( i know easier said then done) but relax and nurse nurse nurse















Oh and Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Right after dd2 was born, the whole family came down with a horrible case of the stomach flu. Thankfully we took turns and I was the last one to get it. Dh took care of the kids and would bring the baby in to nurse. She never did get sick, all the antibodies I was making to fight the flu were being passed to her in the breastmilk and kept her from getting it. Even if she does get sick, as the PP mentioned, babies are resilient little things. Good luck, I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Something similar happened when dc3 was just a few weeks old. The protective qualities of breastmilk could almost be seen... DH, DS (weaned) and I all were * so * sick. DD1 (age almost 2 at the time, and still nursing), got a little sick, but it passed quickly. DD2 (the baby) didn't get sick at all.

You're doing the right thing by continuing to nurse. By the time anyone gets sick, it's pretty much guaranteed that your whole family has been exposed to the illness. So by continuing to nurse your baby, you're passing immunities to the disease to the baby.

Hope that your family is on the mend SOON!!!


----------

